
Set Bing's photo of the day as your desktop's wallpaper, Automatically – Windows - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/bing-wallpaper
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

After years of Windows use, I'm always concerned when I see an .exe file on
the internet. For a project like this, it might be better__from a marketing
standpoint__to include instructions for using the Python version from source.

Good luck.

~~~
guptarohit
Thank you very much for this suggestion, now I've updated the documentation
for the same! :) Now we can run it from its source also (using python).

check [https://github.com/guptarohit/bing-
wallpaper](https://github.com/guptarohit/bing-wallpaper)

Any further suggestions would be appreciated. :)

